
Show HN: Psychstudio – Create complex behavioral experiments without programming - psychstudio
https://www.psychstudio.com
======
psychstudio
Hi, I'm Ben Howell, founder of Psychstudio. A while ago, I built a one-off
custom web experiment for linguistic research because I couldn't find any
suitable web application that allowed me to build, host and execute such an
experiment. To my surprise I found that it was almost impossible to build any
novel online experiment on any existing platform without programming.

I trialed a few web-based experiment platforms that claim programming isn't
required, but as soon as I moved past simple demonstration experiments, I was
forced to code (and yes, I consider markdown and writing lines of code in
spreadsheets as programming).

So I interviewed experimental psychologists, and collected papers and
experiment designs from colleagues, friends, advisers and other professionals.
Having confirmed the need for a programming-free way to build and execute
online experiments, I built Psychstudio to address the problem.

Tech-wise, the backend is Clojure and Postgresql, and the client-side is
ClojureScript (reagent, re-frame, sente).

I've learnt a lot in my journey of bringing Psychstudio into the world, and
the absolute rule of "no programming" for the end user has led to some
surprising and powerful features (too many for this comment) that I otherwise
would never have designed or built.

All feedback, advice and criticism is greatly appreciated.

